# My dogs scored their first kill!



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Blood thirsty beasts.....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

OOOOH, that is too cool. What is it?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

A block of frozen beef heart. After a second of staring and smelling they were all latched on trying to rip a piece off. They're so ferocious. (BTW, I love your cousin's Bloodhound puppy!  I want to smooch his face!!)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh I see it now! They are in doggy heaven with that  And yes they are looking pretty ferocious! A little herd of killer chihuahuas.

I have a lambshead and a hogshead but I haven't given it to the dogs yet - I think I will tomorrow. 

yes, my cousin's dog makes me want one. Those ears, they just crack me up.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Careful! They will turn into blood thirsty killers!! LOL!! So cute......I can tell they all where loving it! Thanks for sharing! :tongue:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> Careful! They will turn into blood thirsty killers!! LOL!! So cute......I can tell they all where loving it! Thanks for sharing! :tongue:


I know! I'm scared to go to sleep at night with them all surrounding me just waiting for their chance.....:scared:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Look at that blood thirsty one top right...going all in and waitin for no one. Great!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

What a blood thirsty bunch you have there. So cute. If I did that I think I would have a fight on my hands. Maddie is turning mad pun intended.

I loved the Bloodhound as well but it's gone now, boo hoo.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

frogdog said:


> Look at that blood thirsty one top right...going all in and waitin for no one. Great!


it's always the quiet ones.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I think you'll have to sleep with one eye open from now one, never know when the blood thirsty chihuahuas might strike.


----------

